# '98 trans pan



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Okay, I know this is a little outa place, but I'm looking for a trans pan for a '98 Altima with auto and 4-cyl (not sure what size). I'll post in classifieds as well, just hoping someone in here will have one layin' around.


----------

